# How to reduce flow rate from canister



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

I've got a eheim 2217 on my 45 gallon. My fish stay away from the area with the spray bar because it just blows them away. How can I reduce the flow rate on it?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You can probably attach a flow valve on your outake return from your cannister.Just make sure you get the right hose size.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Or point the outtake to the surface of the water. Oxygenates the water as well.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 2217 on a 40 breeder. I'm doing the surface agitation thing. Other options - I think a longer spray bar would work or do away with a spray bar. The ecco's I used to use did not use a spray bar so the force shouldn't be as strong especially if you can aim it along the long side of the tank.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Jousters said:


> You can probably attach a flow valve on your outake return from your cannister.Just make sure you get the right hose size.


This. Just do this. 4 dollars in plumbing and you are done. Or swing by my house and pick through the hundreds of 4 dollar trips I have made lol


----------

